# How to have more consistency in "frameless" "bareback" shooting



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all!

This is a very looooooooooong "how to" video!!! the longest I ever made, but sometimes to explain things we need time and with my "english" well I need a lot of time! 
I wanted to share with you some of mine personal "secrets" that I discovered in my trip in the Frameless's world. 
In the first part of the video I tried to explain this two techniques to improve the consistency. The second part of the video is shooting, a lot of shots just to show how consistent this technique can be with practice.

Thanks a lot for your time

Volp


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great video! I have already learned much from your videos, your skill at communicating ideas even with limited use of language is impressive! You and Don Arturo are my biggest inspirations 
I have been using this frameless style for a few days and have not wanted to pick up a frame since I figured it out


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

M.J said:


> Great video! I have already learned much from your videos, your skill at communicating ideas even with limited use of language is impressive! You and Don Arturo are my biggest inspirations
> I have been using this frameless style for a few days and have not wanted to pick up a frame since I figured it out


Thanks a lot Michael! I don't have words to tell you Thanks enough! I really appreciate your words man....thanks!

Yep, my vocabulary is not very big 

You are living what I am living..........the same thing!........I don't want to pick a frame anymore since you can do everything without it! 

Thanks again Michael!

Take care and I will wait for one of your new videos 

Ciao


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent video!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me sharing my video here, I don't want to take away from your post. This is a result of your teaching


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done, guys!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

M.J said:


> I hope you don't mind me sharing my video here, I don't want to take away from your post. This is a result of your teaching


Man! I don't mind at all!! It is a honor for me!! Great shooting and I like your way to hold the bands. 
I agree with everything you said in your video.

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

What makes it worth the risk? I mean geez, MJ's doing it butterfly now...

You guys ever catch one?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What makes any of it worth the risk?
When you first start shooting, your chances are about 50/50 that you're going to shoot your hand. But then you figure it out.
Shooting pfs is almost a guarantee of shooting yourself in the hand while you learn. But then you figure it out.
Once you are proficient with a pfs you're able to shoot bareback.
As long as you believe you are...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

...but you're still a young man. Nerve damage to an *index* finger would be disastrous for one of my table tennis prowess, and stuff.

And no, this can't be a "because it's there" type answer, because there are simply too many dynamite frames.

And yes, I noticed you dodged the question and poor Volp is hand bandaged like a mummy...

How big will you go on ammo?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

No, I have yet to hit my hand with any sort of bareback shooting, which I've been practicing on and off for a little over a year.
The reason, for me, is that it's the purest connection to the shot. A frame is a layer of insulation by comparison. I've always been more about the shooting than the slingshots and this feels like what I've been working towards since I started at this game almost 6 years ago.
Using the other bareback style, pulling both bands back together over the index finger with the hand in a fist, I've shot everything from 1/4" steel to 50cal lead and rocks. With the style illustrated above I almost always shoot 3/8" steel.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, I gotta give you purity. And since I can apply that concept to other 'target' activities, but not yet to this one- I'll yield the point.

I respect the confidence it takes to use this technique. I hope I'm not too long-in-the-tooth to one day understand it as you do.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> ...but you're still a young man. Nerve damage to an *index* finger would be disastrous for one of my table tennis prowess, and stuff.
> 
> And no, this can't be a "because it's there" type answer, because there are simply too many dynamite frames.
> 
> ...


The band around my index finger  was because I cut myself AAA stupid me! I use just this style for a while now and I can tell you that the feeling is unique. The essence of the shooting. Like MJ I am more about shooting than frames, like I am more about riding the bicycle than"bicycles". It is just an other way to enjoy this hobby that doesn't have a best way, it just has different ways. For this reason I love slingshots...because there are endless possibilities inside the same hobby.


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Are you guys still shooting through the 'forks'?
When i shoot PFS (or any slingshot), I turn and tweak the pouch to avoid any fork hits and shoot over the top of the frame.

Though I shoot a lot of PFS, I've never managed to shoot it any other way but instinctive. For some reason when I turn my PFS to the side and aim my shot, i get a reliable fork hit.

Would love to shoot bare back like in the above videos, but I'm not sure how to get there...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You're on a different level brothers. Pushing the envelope used to be a hobby of mine, now it's just a whole lot of fun to watch...

Good on both of yuz. Intrepid never dies.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> You're on a different level brothers. Pushing the envelope used to be a hobby of mine, now it's just a whole lot of fun to watch...
> 
> Good on both of yuz. Intrepid never dies.


I love your comments!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

One more:




That was fun


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love it! 
I hope to try it myself.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

romanista77 said:


> Are you guys still shooting through the 'forks'?
> When i shoot PFS (or any slingshot), I turn and tweak the pouch to avoid any fork hits and shoot over the top of the frame.
> 
> Though I shoot a lot of PFS, I've never managed to shoot it any other way but instinctive. For some reason when I turn my PFS to the side and aim my shot, i get a reliable fork hit.
> ...


I think you should revisit the "ABC"......your release, alignments.........ect and see what you do wrong to have fork hits....

All the answers you need are in this forum in the old posts

Good luck and keep practice

Volp


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Volp said:


> romanista77 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys still shooting through the 'forks'?
> ...


Thanks, will do!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Grande socio!
Thank you for this very informative lesson and for share that nice shooting.
Thanks to MJ too...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

M.J said:


> One more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MJ, do I see right? You turn from two bands tied each other to one only long band looped...which way is better in your opinion? Thanks


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent guys.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Grande socio!
> Thank you for this very informative lesson and for share that nice shooting.
> Thanks to MJ too...


Grazie 



bigdh2000 said:


> Excellent guys.


thanks man!


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Hii! I also shoot frame-less these days, good accuracy and you can carry your bands everywhere!

Volp, you shoot with both eyes opened?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

kupis said:


> Hii! I also shoot frame-less these days, good accuracy and you can carry your bands everywhere!
> 
> Volp, you shoot with both eyes opened?
> 
> ...


Always both eyes open!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

a fast session this morning before leaving from home, always bareback style the only style I use in this moment.... 











Take care

Volp


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

It's obvious that you're enamored with this style of shooting Volp. You're trying to tell us you're more accurate this way, ain't ya?

I'd love to see some high frame rate slow motion footage of your brace hand at release, cuz you don't twist or tweak much either do you?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> It's obvious that you're enamored with this style of shooting Volp. You're trying to tell us you're more accurate this way, ain't ya?
> 
> I'd love to see some high frame rate slow motion footage of your brace hand at release, cuz you don't twist or tweak much either do you?


I love this style.....but well I am not more accurate with this way to shoot but after a while now using this method I can say I am as accurate as a normal frame  and this makes me very happy

I twist the pouch of 90* but I don tweak the pouch at all.

About the video......sure I will do it for you my Friend!  tomorrow......I will try to make a slow motion but my camera is not the best for that kinda task......but I will try.

take care

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hat off to you my friend!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hat off to you my friend!


Thanks grandissimo cecchino Genovese!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> It's obvious that you're enamored with this style of shooting Volp. You're trying to tell us you're more accurate this way, ain't ya?
> 
> I'd love to see some high frame rate slow motion footage of your brace hand at release, cuz you don't twist or tweak much either do you?


I made a promise and here is the video....


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

How many shoots you get with that setup?

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Volp said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> > It's obvious that you're enamored with this style of shooting Volp. You're trying to tell us you're more accurate this way, ain't ya?
> ...


Thank You my friend... I wasn't very clear in my request for the slo-mo. and that's on me. I was interested in your front hand, as opposed to your draw hand. I wanted to see the follow through of your left hand, and how the ammo and band package tracks after you release. It was very kind of you to do this, please forgive the ambiguity. -CD


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Thank You my friend... I wasn't very clear in my request for the slo-mo. and that's on me. I was interested in your front hand, as opposed to your draw hand. I wanted to see the follow through of your left hand, and how the ammo and band package tracks after you release. It was very kind of you to do this, please forgive the ambiguity. -CD


ops! Sorry bud!

no a big deal!  here it is....


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

kupis said:


> How many shoots you get with that setup?
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


A lot, I did not count them but I can tell you that I can shot with this set up, this style I can do double the amount of shooting sessions than with a normal slingshot.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Ahh, EXACTLY what I was looking for! Thank you. The "semi-clench" and ever so slight movement to the left is very enlightening...

I contrasted it with the effort to remain static during frame shooting- and learned a little something in the process. You are an excellent instructor Mr. Volp. Thanks again for taking the time.

Next question. lol. Have you tried it without the pouch, just using the band to cradle the ammo?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Ahh, EXACTLY what I was looking for! Thank you. The "semi-clench" and ever so slight movement to the left is very enlightening...
> 
> I contrasted it with the effort to remain static during frame shooting- and learned a little something in the process. You are an excellent instructor Mr. Volp. Thanks again for taking the time.
> 
> Next question. lol. Have you tried it without the pouch, just using the band to cradle the ammo?


The slow motion wasn't really a slow slow motion but it is the best my technology can do :banghead:

I never tried without pouch, i like the feeling of the leather and i don't know how the release would be with rubber in the middle of your fingers....

Thanks and it was a pleasure!

Volp


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :wub: Excelentes lecciones , Tremendousssss Maestro.!!!!!!


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Getting there! Volp you need to do a video tutorial in how to make no frame bands and tubes  
Training is the key!








Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

kupis said:


> Getting there! Volp you need to do a video tutorial in how to make no frame bands and tubes
> Training is the key!
> IMG_20160730_185106.jpg
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


I am happy to see that you are following this style too!  
Training is 100% the key! 
I was thinking time ago to do a video tutorial about how to make bands for frameless....but in the end I didn't make it because I thought that it is so simple that nobody needs a video to do it.  
Take care!

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

kupis said:


> How many shoots you get with that setup?
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


457 with my last set :naughty:


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Volp said:


> kupis said:
> 
> 
> > How many shoots you get with that setup?
> ...


Nice! Photos off that setup?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------

